# Delaware Benefit Herf Spetember 15, 2007



## bhudson57 (Oct 4, 2006)

Fellow gorillas,
Some local Delaware/Maryland herfers and our local B&M are putting together an herf of all herfs on September 15th, 2007.

There is an admission charge of $89, but the benefits will go towards Camp Takumta. Our local B&M manager that is sponsoring this has leukemia and would like to help kids with leukemia.

The price of admission include cigars, beer, and food (a pig roast!)

Visit here for more info: linky

I plan on attending, as does the wife. I'd love to see some fellow gorillas join me on a great way to help kids with leukemia! (and not to mention have great time)

If anyone has any event questions please direct them to the event organizer on his website, I am just passing along the info. However if you have any other questions, please feel free to PM me and I can help out the best I can or at least direct you to someone that knows the answer.

See you there!


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Most likely I will be there.:tu


----------



## kvaughan (Jul 11, 2006)

Do you know what store it will be at? Hopefully I will be able to attend. RedBaron we need to get together and herf up at the Glasgow shop sometime.


----------



## bhudson57 (Oct 4, 2006)

It'll be at Blue Diamond Amusement Park. Cigar-ette city is sponsoring it, but it's being held at Blue Diamond in order to accommodate everyone!


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

kvaughan said:


> Do you know what store it will be at? Hopefully I will be able to attend. RedBaron we need to get together and herf up at the Glasgow shop sometime.


Definately! :ss


----------



## bhudson57 (Oct 4, 2006)

Just bought my tickets. Anyone else from here going?


----------



## Isombitch (May 16, 2006)

I'm going! :tu


----------



## bhudson57 (Oct 4, 2006)

Just a friendly reminder, this is only one week away!


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Sounds like a great time, but alas that is the due date of my baby girl and I don't see it going over very welll with my loving wife. Who by the way is going to "rip some one apart if this baby doesn't come out soon."


----------



## bhudson57 (Oct 4, 2006)

germantown rob said:


> Sounds like a great time, but alas that is the due date of my baby girl and I don't see it going over very welll with my loving wife. Who by the way is going to "rip some one apart if this baby doesn't come out soon."


I guess that's more important........

Anyone else?


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

Don't think I can make it, sorry


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

bhudson57 said:


> I guess that's more important........
> 
> Anyone else?


:r:r


----------



## bhudson57 (Oct 4, 2006)

One more day to go! Is anyone else going to be there?


----------



## Isombitch (May 16, 2006)

Got my ticket last night. Around 400 sold and 100 remaining, I think. 

I saw the freebie bags you get at the door. Very nice! Not throw aways at all. 

Blue Diamond Park, here I come!

Steve


----------



## bhudson57 (Oct 4, 2006)

Must have missed you there! I would have taken pics, but was too busy having fun. What a great time and great cause! All I can say is those that didn't make it, missed out on a great time!


----------



## Isombitch (May 16, 2006)

Sorry I missed you! Next year we ought to have forum group pics so members who don't know each other can be introduced.

Here some pics taken by the photogragher hired for the event:

Here's George and "Uncle Walt" of Perdomo.

The Cigar-ettes posing with a beautiful handmade humidor up for raffle.









My dates!  So this was me half lit. Do you recognize this mug? 









Ken trying to steal my dates. Bastid!! Guess we'll have to share. 









Last but not least, George and Gary. The two who engineered this amazing event! Thanks guys!









Thanks for everything, George, Gary, Rich, Anthony, and anyone else who helped make this such a blast.

You throw one hell of a party!!!


----------

